# Hats off to the MDMC!



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 6, 2010)

I just wanted to take a few minutes to brag about a great bunch of guy's here in the Detroit area. We tossed around the idea of doing something as a group. I decided to take the ball and run with it. I passed out some drawings to all interested partys and 11 different people made a few pieces each. A few weeks ago we all brought our pieces over and put our project together. The project is cool and will be at names running but I think the best part is, this group of guy's did this thing on time and to a very high degree of quality. I have heard of MANY failed attempts at group builds by other local groups. I think this project shows just what kind of people they truly are. Thanks MDMC

Metro Detroit Metalworking Club

This video was shot using an unregulated air source. It now runs at a slow pace on less than 10PSI. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39N8KsjY9Vg[/ame]


----------



## black85vette (Apr 6, 2010)

Outstanding job guys! Love the display and plaque.  :bow:


----------



## rake60 (Apr 6, 2010)

Beautiful Engine Steve!

Hats off here to the Metro Detroit Metalworking Club as well!:bow: :bow: :bow: 

Rick


----------



## cfellows (Apr 6, 2010)

Yikes, I can't even get my own parts to fit together, much less somebody else's! Nice work.

Chuck


----------



## gbritnell (Apr 7, 2010)

Beautiful piece of work guys. It's great to have a group working together like that. I have one question when you do a group build. Do you tolerance your dimensions? By that I mean is the piston dimension say 1.00 +.000-.001 and the cylinder 1.001 -000+.0005 or do you communicate with each other while the building is going on?
gbritnell


----------



## Maryak (Apr 7, 2010)

That's a mob of Groupies to be proud of. :bow: x11

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 7, 2010)

A very nice engine indeed. Great presentation.

Well done!

Steve, where could a guy get the drawings for this one?

Thanks.


----------



## CMS (Apr 7, 2010)

That's a sharp piece of work that your group did. :bow: And it has a soothing sound to it too.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 7, 2010)

gbritnell  said:
			
		

> Beautiful piece of work guys. It's great to have a group working together like that. I have one question when you do a group build. Do you tolerance your dimensions? By that I mean is the piston dimension say 1.00 +.000-.001 and the cylinder 1.001 -000+.0005 or do you communicate with each other while the building is going on?
> gbritnell



The important dimentions were already there. Pistons were +0.00 -.001 and the cylinders were -0.000 + .001 and so on. My original thought was to have someone make a part and then pass that part to the guy making the mating part but it would have taken years that way. There were 2 mating pieces that were just a bit tight but a quick rub with some crocus cloth solved the problem.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 7, 2010)

kustomkb  said:
			
		

> Steve, where could a guy get the drawings for this one?



I bought the plans at the NAMES show back in 2008. I think they were available last year and maybe this year?


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Steve,

Don't think I can make it tho'


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 7, 2010)

kustomkb  said:
			
		

> Thanks Steve,
> 
> Don't think I can make it tho'



I'll see if they are there and get another set. They are only $15 USD. Cant be that much to send them to you.


----------



## jpaul (Apr 7, 2010)

Outstanding!! I am sure that your members will beaming at the NAMES show, and rightfully so. I am jazzed by this type of activity within our hobby.

My club just recently completed a group project, the Farmboy Hit and Miss by Jerry Howell.
http://www.schsm.org/html/group_project.html.

Our neighbor club, the Bay Area Engine Modelers, is another example of what is being done on a club level. They host the 4th Annual Western Engine and Model Exhibition. http://www.baemclub.com/ and http://www.wemeshow.com/

It appears that clubs in the U.S. are growing in popularity. Most likely inspired by Internet Networking (HMEM).

Great work MDMC.


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 7, 2010)

> Thanks Steve,
> 
> Don't think I can make it tho'
> 
> ...



Thanks alot!


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 8, 2010)

That is a very nice engine indeed, and superbly made and displayed, a great credit to you all. 

A unique rotary engine running on air, a thing I haven't seen before.

If anyone is going to that show, and can obtain a copy of the plans for me, to go into my archive for making at a later date, I will gladly reimburse any costs involved in the purchase and P&P costs to the UK. I do have a Paypal account for money transfer, or I can send registered cash.

Many thanks in anticipation.

Bogs


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 8, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> If anyone is going to that show, and can obtain a copy of the plans for me, to go into my archive for making at a later date, I will gladly reimburse any costs involved in the purchase and P&P costs to the UK. I do have a Paypal account for money transfer, or I can send registered cash.



That makes two.


----------



## chuck foster (Apr 11, 2010)

is there any chance i could buy a copy of these drawings as well???

chuck


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 11, 2010)

aermotor8  said:
			
		

> is there any chance i could buy a copy of these drawings as well???
> 
> chuck



That makes 3


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 12, 2010)

Steve,

You should be looking for commission from the vendor if things go on like this.


Bogs


----------



## BobWarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

Can I please be #4?

That display is just gorgeous. Even my wife would tolerate it in our house. How can you go wrong with that?

Cheers,

BW


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 12, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Steve,
> 
> You should be looking for commission from the vendor if things go on like this.
> 
> ...



I aint in it for the money. If I were, we would be starvin.
Glad to help.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 12, 2010)

BobWarfield  said:
			
		

> Can I please be #4?
> 
> That display is just gorgeous. Even my wife would tolerate it in our house. How can you go wrong with that?
> 
> ...



Yes you can.


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 12, 2010)

Steve,



> I aint in it for the money. If I were, we would be starvin.
> Glad to help.



I realise that Steve, just said in jest.

It is the one main thing about a site such as this, people will always try to help others for the pure sake of being able to help, rather than 'what's in it for me'.

John


----------



## pmerritt (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Steve,

Perhaps you could post the designer's contact information after the show so we can contact him directly. I would be interested in the plans, but right now isn't a good time for me. Just a thought.

Peter


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 14, 2010)

pmerritt  said:
			
		

> Perhaps you could post the designer's contact information after the show so we can contact him directly. I would be interested in the plans, but right now isn't a good time for me.



I purchased the plans at NAMES 2007. I gave the plans to our president for the build. After a few months, he had lost the plans and the build went dorment. 

I decided to take on the build and when he told me the plans were lost, I searched the internet for days, wrote people, and posted on forums. I could find no presents on the net at all. When I presented the problem to the members, one member had a set also so we used his plans.

I have no idea how to contact him. IF he is even at the show I will get a new set for myself and 4 copies for people here. If he is not at the show, we are all S&*% out of luck.

If he is there, I will see if he has a web site or a mailing address or some kind of contact info and post it here and maybe in the plans section.

This whole thing is a crap shoot.


----------



## pmerritt (Apr 14, 2010)

I guess I should have also said congratulations on the build in my previous post!

Peter


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 14, 2010)

pmerritt  said:
			
		

> I guess I should have also said congratulations on the build in my previous post!
> 
> Peter



I knew that's what you were thinking!

Thanks!!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 23, 2010)

BobWarfield  said:
			
		

> Can I please be #4?
> 
> That display is just gorgeous. Even my wife would tolerate it in our house. How can you go wrong with that?
> 
> ...




I have the plans but your E-mail addy is not visible in your profile. The plans were $20. If you PM me your address I'll get the cost of shipping and let you know the total cost.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 23, 2010)

3 of the 4 of you have got your info to me. I will be at the show all weekend so I wont be doing anything with this until early next week. I will not forget!!!


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 24, 2010)

Many thanks Steve, it is nice to know that there are always people around the world who are willing to help fellow modellers.


John


----------



## chuck foster (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks steve.

chuck


----------

